# Pictures of Zoe's rash (her privates)



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor girl!!! That looks really painful!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh my that really looks painful! No wonder she is behaving the way she is. I hope you can get it cleared up soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh your poor girl, I know she must be very uncomfortable. 

I hope it clears up soon and she is feeling better.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks better this morning. She's acting better too. Fingers crossed. I will give it a few more days. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Ouchie, ouch, poor Zoe. I hope it clears soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Zoe is 100 percent cleared!! Thanks to everyone for your help!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Good, glad to hear. What was it and how did you treat it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

It was dermatitis she has recessed vulva they said. But no symptoms until they shaved her. She developed a bad rash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you let her have a heat cycle, her inverted vulva will likely resolve itself. A good thing, since inverted vulvas can lead to UTIs. Glad she's better!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

She's had a heat cycle and has been spayed last year. She's all better now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

